# GA-880GM-USB3L - Suitable graphics card



## bub (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear Digit brothers,

I have a Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L motherboard, I would love to put a nice graphics card below 8k, do certain brands work better than others with Gigabyte? or maybe better, can anyone advice me a card please?

All the best

bub


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

Your PSU? Try to post your complete specs. That'll be better.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 12, 2012)

Put 600 More and get a HD6850 and there is no such thing as X brand works best with Y Company Mobo.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ that's the best solution provided Op has a suitable PSU.

For a blow 8k gfx card look for HD6790 though - even this needs a god PSu.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 13, 2012)

yes +1 for 6850.op just increase you budget a bit and you will never regret.it is worth the extra money you will pay but before that please post your entire system config mainly the PSU or SMPS.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 13, 2012)

@OP, what cpu and psu do u have and what res do u game ?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 14, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html
Fill this.


----------



## bub (Apr 16, 2012)

Oeps, sorry, was a few days offline,

processor: AMD Athalon X4 645
psu: Corsair 450 which I will upgrade to 650W

It looks like HD6850 is the one to go for unless somebody would now state that my cpu/psu is not ok for that.

Thank you all so much for your time!  I was into assembly more than 20 years ago, times where absolutely not all graphics cards would behave properly into a specific motherboard.  These times seem to be over now and that's why I didn't get the required google results I suppose.

Thanks again and love to you all

bub


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2012)

VX450 will handle HD6850, if thats the PSU you have.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 16, 2012)

pick any of those ..
Flipkart: MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

or 

Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

both cards are capable of handle anything with decent fps.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2012)

but 6850 is lot better than 6770. its worth getting the former.


----------



## SunE (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea get the MSi 6850 listed above by dibya_kol . It's the best 6850 out there


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

bub said:


> Oeps, sorry, was a few days offline,
> 
> processor: AMD Athalon X4 645
> psu: Corsair 450 which I will upgrade to 650W
> ...



no need for a new PSu unless you are going to OC the CPU/GPU - at stock speed the PSU will serve you really good for many upcoming years.


----------

